# Releasing the Choke Hold



## blhowes (May 11, 2008)

Jesus told the parable of the seed sower, with the seed falling on different soils and having different results. The desired result is to be fruitful:Mar 4:20 And these are they which are sown on good ground; such as hear the word, and receive it, and bring forth fruit, some thirtyfold, some sixty, and some an hundred.​
Sometimes, though, we don't bear fruit. In our society, maybe the cares of the world and the pursuit of riches (or being overfocused on careers) is the most common reason for not being fruitful.Mar 4:7 And some fell among thorns, and the thorns grew up, and choked it, and it yielded no fruit. 

Mar 4:18,19 And these are they which are sown among thorns; such as hear the word, And the cares of this world, and the deceitfulness of riches, and the lusts of other things entering in, choke the word, and it becometh unfruitful.​
Some cares of the world may be unnecessary and can be foresaken. Other cares of the world could also be called 'everyday responsibilities', which are things we can't responsibly foresake, but are just a 'part of life' - paying bills, deciding who to vote for for president, etc. Other cares may be unpleasant circumstances that are beyond our control.

Regarding those everyday responsibilities and cares that can take our focus off where it should be, and thereby making us unfruitful, how does the Bible advise that we 'release the choke hold' that those things have on us? Why do you think they choke out the word in our lives? Is it a lack of faith that God will take care of them?


----------



## Leslie (May 11, 2008)

Good question. It's usually legitimate responsibilities that keep me away from God.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 11, 2008)

You raise a very good question, Bob. This is something I think about a lot. In our hectic society, we rush from duty to responsibility to duty. We rarely stop to meditate upon the Word, to improve upon our baptism (see WLC 167) or generally make the most use of the graces and gifts that we are blessed to receive. And so for many, our love waxes cold, and we forget our first love. I find the lesson of Martha and Mary to be very instructive. 

John 11
38 Now it came to pass, as they went, that he entered into a certain village: and a certain woman named Martha received him into her house.
39 And she had a sister called Mary, which also sat at Jesus' feet, and heard his word.
40 But Martha was cumbered about much serving, and came to him, and said, Lord, dost thou not care that my sister hath left me to serve alone? bid her therefore that she help me.
41 And Jesus answered and said unto her, Martha, Martha, thou art careful and troubled about many things:
42 But one thing is needful: and Mary hath chosen that good part, which shall not be taken away from her.


----------

